# hacking.com



## vipinkumarsolanki (Dec 23, 2006)

when i tried to connect the website "www.hacking.com"
A message box displayed and wanted to get the password ans username.
How can i get this for hacking.com
Is this my own pc's username and password demanded or something else.....
help me!


----------



## nikhilrao (Dec 23, 2006)

Hack the site


----------



## vipinkumarsolanki (Dec 23, 2006)

very funny


----------



## Pathik (Dec 23, 2006)

The membership there is very exclusive.....
not ne1 can bcom a member there.... sorry i cant give u the user/pwd


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2006)

yaa..it ask for a user name n password.


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 23, 2006)

try my id and password man


----------



## vipinkumarsolanki (Dec 24, 2006)

then how can we become a member of hacking.com


----------



## kin.vachhani (Dec 25, 2006)

can anyone give me the pass and username for this this pls


----------



## overclocker (Dec 25, 2006)

me too yaar..


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 26, 2006)

I told na use my ID.
Ok make it clear u have to hack the site to get username and password


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 26, 2006)

what's ur ID and PW?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 26, 2006)

vipinkumarsolanki said:
			
		

> when i tried to connect the website "www.hacking.com"
> A message box displayed and wanted to get the password ans username.
> How can i get this for hacking.com
> Is this my own pc's username and password demanded or something else.....
> help me!



Yeah give it your user names and passwords for a good deal


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 26, 2006)

it is for hacking

it says

can u hack the hacking.com


----------



## vipinkumarsolanki (Dec 29, 2006)

i think now we need a profeshional hacker!!!!!!


----------



## mrkthecracker (Aug 13, 2007)

lolz i can crack that with out a trace just email me.. cripz_mark@yahoo.com


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 13, 2007)

mrkthecracker said:
			
		

> lolz i can crack that with out a trace just email me.. cripz_mark@yahoo.com


funny


----------



## cynosure (Aug 13, 2007)

Hope this might change your views about the site:

*www.final4ever.com/showthread.php?p=114605


----------



## comrade (Aug 13, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> Hope this might change your views about the site:
> 
> *www.final4ever.com/showthread.php?p=114605



the site quoted is a warez related site so..i suppose its not permitted here


----------

